# Plowing with a Tacoma



## kraiger67 (20 d ago)

Mistel said:


> I want to get what would be the ultimate plow truck for me. I don't plow commercially, just a few rental properties the family owns. It will be my only vehicle so I have to be able to fit the wife and baby in it, with room for more kids down the road. I also dont want a gas gussler so im looking at mid size trucks. Im thinking a tacoma crew cab with a six or four banger. Anyone plow with a tacoma?


I have plowed with a 08' jeep wrangler with a Blizzard plow for 8-9yrs., doing commerical parking lots and condo building lots, never had any problems. Now I'm plowing starting my 2nd year using a 2013 Tacoma crewcab 4.0L and a Boss Sport duty (7.0ft) plow and plowing similar lots. I have been plowing for 19yrs. and I truly believe believe that to prevent damage to your vehicle or your plow is to know your vehicle, how it handles, DON'T rush things and verify, verify & verify any area you plow. take your time is time, but a broken truck or plow is more costly time.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome, moved your post, the person you quoted hasn’t been on in 12 years


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Plowing with a Toyota Tacoma


I want to get what would be the ultimate plow truck for me. I don't plow commercially, just a few rental properties the family owns. It will be my only vehicle so I have to be able to fit the wife and baby in it, with room for more kids down the road. I also dont want a gas gussler so im...




www.plowsite.com


----------

